# Pamācības >  Kabeļdzīslu krāsas

## Tārps

Šeit tabulā apkopoti dati par spēka kabeļu dzīslu krāsām, kādas lieto fāzēm, nullei un zemei.    ::

----------


## JDat

Kur angļu valodas versija? Ne visi te ir vācieši. Neskatoties uz to ka saprast var, tomēr būtu labāk angļu versiju.

----------


## Isegrim

JDat - daltoniķis tak neesi!  ::  
Labs materiāls, paldies! Saglabāju sev. Apvienotā karaliste arī uz vienotām krāsām pāriet. Kad es vēl ar angliešiem kaitējos, viņiem bija red/yellow/blue un melna neitrāle. Manuprāt, labāk.

----------


## JDat

Datlonisms ir OK, bet kas ir Erde? Zemējums. Labi. Kas ir Schweiz? Šveice? Kas tur ar otro fāzi un sarkano+zemi ar sarkano?

----------


## Isegrim

Alt - vecs; tātad iepriekšējam standartam atbilstošs. Zemējums _šviceriem_ kādreiz bija sarkandzeltens, ne zaļdzeltens kā pārējiem. Senāk arī britiem _zeme_ bija viscaur zaļa (Kanādā, šķiet, joprojām).

----------


## ansius

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electri...ing#Color_code

----------


## Girts

Visam valstim ir savi izbuves noteikumu tikai Latvijai nav.Katrs vek ka grib ka mak un ka saprot.

----------


## Didzis

Tā nu gluži nav. Jaunos kabeļos krāsas parasti dzīslām ievēro. Problēma ir savienoties ar krivulaiku kabeļiem. Toreiz kādas krāsas bija tādas lika.

----------


## Isegrim

> Visam valstim ir savi izbuves noteikumu tikai Latvijai nav


 Kādus vēl savus vajag, ja €vrejsavienības normas darbojas? Protams, ja elektriķis ir Fedja, kuram viss ir _pofig_...

----------


## Athlons

bez komentāriem...

----------


## trakuls

forši, ceru, ka neiebildīsi, ja ar tabulu padalīšos tālāk  ::

----------

